# Cutting trees is illegal at certain times of year apparently :S



## Aled Owen (Apr 9, 2010)

My neighbor owns a field and on the border is a massive line of trees which are growing over each other and some are dead anyway. He allows me to cut them down and I cut a few of them down over Christmas.

The other week we were cutting down a tree at the local Conservative Club and he told me it's against the law to cut down trees after 31st March and before sometime in October, I don't believe it but I asked around and nobody else has heard of such a law.

There's still quite a lot to clean up around there and I'd like to do it soon but could anyone shed some light on to this "law", doesn't really seem to add up to be honest :S

Thanks


----------



## ryan_marine (Apr 9, 2010)

Don't know about your laws in the UK. Around here you can not transport Ash from april 1 till sept 31. Due to ash bore; but that is only in quartine counties.

Ray


----------



## BC WetCoast (Apr 10, 2010)

I think there are also similar restrictions for elms in some jurisdictions.


----------



## banshee67 (Apr 10, 2010)

come count my stumps hippies! bring a pad and pen !


----------



## Bermie (Apr 10, 2010)

IN the UK:

You cannot fell trees that have birds nests or bats in them, CHECK first...it can cost you a big fine...that might be what the conservation dude was talking about...nesting times?

You need a felling license to fell more than 5 cubic metres of timber (I have no idea what 5 cubic metres looks like)

You need permission to fell trees in:
Areas of Special Scientific Interest (SSI)
Nature reserves

You NEED to check that any trees you cut do not have a Tree Protection Order (TPO) on them, cutting a TPO tree can cost you 10,000 pounds and the cost of replacement


----------



## BigE (Apr 10, 2010)

Around these parts you can't get a permit to cut firewood in the national forest during fire season.


----------



## tr33thri11s (Apr 10, 2010)

*Indiana brown bat*

During certain times here in Ohio there are restrictions to cutting trees due to the mating or migration (forget which) of these. Oh and there's talk of not allowing cutting of evergreens three months prior to Christmas. *that's a joke*


----------



## yooper (Apr 10, 2010)

please dont cut trees during this time as I may be in the tops foraging for eggs...yummy I love eggs but I dont like to go for unsuspecting rides. thanks!


----------



## seattletreecare (Apr 15, 2010)

Several restrictions apply throughout the year. I searched a bit and found this article regarding tree cases http://www.treelaw.com/articles/lwusa.11.22.04.html


----------

